# Parade Bars/Struts/Trusses



## David Logan (Mar 5, 2017)

Would anyone have any history to share on the topic of Parade Bars? Was wondering if they were actually for parade purposes or for merely decoration. I have googled the topic but have found very little information. Personally I just think that they are cool looking and am building a set for one of my bikes.
Thank you.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2017)

They were advertised in 1934 as Aerostruts, and pictured on a 1934 Schwinn Aerocycle.
So, I've always called them Aerostruts.
The term parade bars came about, because they make a bike ideal for decorating for the parade.
I think the intentional purpose was to stiffen and strengthen the handlebars and as a safety feature in case of a failure of the stem or its fastener.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 5, 2017)

I was told they started as crash bars for motorcycles to protect your legs in a crash.Also the rear ones helped your legs if you laid the motorcycle down from getting your legs crushed


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 5, 2017)

They're cool no matter what.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2017)

coolness...


----------



## John (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## John (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## old hotrod (Mar 7, 2017)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/6413450337/in/album-72157632852060112/


----------



## David Logan (Mar 17, 2017)

Decided to build a set.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 15, 2017)

Added a pair of Aerostruts /Parade bars to the wife's 52 Royal. ...


----------



## Chocolat96 (Apr 23, 2017)

I have these made by Wald put my own reflectors originally came with all red reflectors


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 23, 2017)

David Logan said:


> Would anyone have any history to share on the topic of Parade Bars? Was wondering if they were actually for parade purposes or for merely decoration. I have googled the topic but have found very little information. Personally I just think that they are cool looking and am building a set for one of my bikes.
> Thank you.



Hey Dave, You figured out how to use the site


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 28, 2018)

1934 Schwinn Aerocycle with ubiquitous, Aerostruts.


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 8, 2021)

Anyone have any others I love the look


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 8, 2021)

I,m in process of masking a set , I will post some pics when I do.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 25, 2021)

Another example on a 1937 Huffman built,
Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 25, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1363564
> Another example on a 1937 Huffman built,
> Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.




That is a beautiful beast, engineered for a couple lifetimes. No bling all business.


----------



## AndyA (Feb 25, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> They were advertised in 1934 as Aerostruts, and pictured on a 1934 Schwinn Aerocycle.
> So, I've always called them Aerostruts.



They definitely remind me of the struts that some biplanes had between the fuselage and the upper wing. Here's a picture of a WWI Sopwith Camel. The historical timing might be about right. Biplanes continued to be common through the 1930's. Also, aerospace themes have been important in the marketing of bikes for a long time.
View attachment 1363638


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 25, 2021)

More of John Candy at Wally World denying access


----------



## AndyA (Feb 25, 2021)

Let's try the Sopwith Camel again and hope that John Candy lets it through.


----------



## B607 (Feb 27, 2021)

I sold this bike but I kept the struts.  Gary


----------



## Sonic_scout (Feb 27, 2021)

One more thing I now wanna add to my bike, great.


----------



## Bike Mike (Mar 24, 2021)

B607 said:


> I sold this bike but I kept the struts.  Gary
> 
> View attachment 1364721
> 
> View attachment 1364722



will you sell the parade bars or are they called struts?


----------

